# CO2 Fire Extinguisher



## Bonesaqua (18 Jul 2017)

Hi,

I bought the Advanced Complete CO2 System from CO2 Art.
https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...products/advance-complete-aquarium-co2-system

I am now looking for a cylinder to go along with it. Unfortunately here in Dubai normal cylinders seem to be expensive, like around 85-95 pound for a 4-5Kg cylinder. Checking around I saw the CO2 FE which are much cheaper 2Kg is like 25 pound.

Is it ok to use the CO2 fire extinguisher?  
How much BPS will I have to use on a medium to heavily planted 60 CM tank (still not setup, just going for the max  )
At this rate how long would a 2KG last on a 60CM planted tank?

I would have loved the 5KG Co2 FE, but too big to be kept in the cabinet under my aquarium.

Regards,
B


----------



## Bonesaqua (18 Jul 2017)

Also is a co2 Check valve and reactor necessary? I will be using an Intank Bazooka Diffuser.


----------



## ian_m (18 Jul 2017)

Bonesaqua said:


> Also is a co2 Check valve and reactor necessary? I will be using an Intank Bazooka Diffuser.


Yes it is required, as after the solenoid has turned off the system will slowly depressurise and can suck back water into your nice expensive regulator . So yes is required.

The length of time you for your get for your cylinder depends wildly on how efficient you are at injecting CO2 into the water, inline diffusers and reactors are far more efficient than in tank diffusers, thus tank will last longer. I get about 100days from a 2Kg FE on my 180litre tank using inline diffuser.


----------



## Bonesaqua (18 Jul 2017)

Thanks Ian, for the check valve is this a one time thing or do I need to keep replacing this after a while? I was checking online for those metal ones.

I actually have one of those Ista plastic ones that came in the disposable diffuser kit, will this be enough? Does it come in a standard sizing for the tubing?


----------



## ian_m (18 Jul 2017)

I have used numerous plastic one way valves and the ones design for air pumps succumb to rubber flaps "melting" (CO2 dissolves in rubber) and plastic casing cracking. You must make sure it is a one way valve designed for CO2 use (generally has silicone valve components) as well as using correct CO2 tubing.

My current CO2 one way valve is metal one, the one before that was a UP CO2 one way valve.

My metal one does allow a drop or two of water past when the system turns off and sucks water out of the bubble counter. Probably should put a longer length of pipe between bubble counter and one way valve really.


----------

